# Advice from a Singer Sewing Machine Manual



## Ronni (Nov 25, 2020)

.....from 1949


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

Women stayed home back in the day, caring for the family, the home, and themselves, and it showed.

In many ways, the advice given within applies to me and how I feel when all is done in and out of the home. I feel the happiest, most relaxed, and even sleep and eat better when all is in order around me, so really, the advice given is right on the mark!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ronni (Nov 25, 2020)

I feel very much the same way. Whether I’m settling in to watch a movie, paint or sketch, do a craft, or any other recreational endeavor, my environment needs to be in order.

I’m just not able to relax well if things are disordered or incomplete. I’ve been that way for as long as I can remember. I’m so thankful that Ron is the same way. We both hustle around wrapping stuff up before we settle in to watch a movie together.

When I was married before, my ex would get so irritated and impatient when I’d try to finish the dishes or whatever before he put a movie on. To keep the peace, because he would get so angry, I’d just sit down, but the entire time I was bothered by the undone stuff and couldn’t completely relax.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

Ronni said:


> I feel very much the same way. Whether I’m settling in to watch a movie, paint or sketch, do a craft, or any other recreational endeavor, my environment needs to be in order.
> 
> I’m just not able to relax well if things are disordered or incomplete. I’ve been that way for as long as I can remember. I’m so thankful that Ron is the same way. We both hustle around wrapping stuff up before we settle in to watch a movie together.
> 
> When I was married before, my ex would get so irritated and impatient when I’d try to finish the dishes or whatever before he put a movie on. To keep the peace, because he would get so angry, I’d just sit down, but the entire time I was bothered by the undone stuff and couldn’t completely relax.


Loose ends, I can't and don't deal with them well either, Ronni.

Absolutely, positively, without question or excuse, the kitchen _has_ to be spotlessly clean and organized at the end of the day (before I go to bed). Not even one cup in the sink.

I totally get all that you posted, because I am exactly the same, so was my mom, which is where I most likely got it from.

I remember even our Sunday family drives, the car had to be spotlessly clean inside, if not outside, and same with me. I hate driving in a dirty vehicle.

Everything in the home has it's place.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 25, 2020)

It's good advice..perhaps written by someone who knows from her experience that those dishes will nag at you and you won't be able to give your full attention to your sewing until they have been dealt with.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2020)

hahahha...''put your powder, and  lipstick on'' .... do you have to go and buy those specifically just for the sewing... ?


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 25, 2020)

I like to “clear the decks”, have neat surroundings and make sure my time is open ended before I start something that requires full concentration . Back in the day when I did do big sewing projects, like the time I was recovering the dining room chair seats for example, or anything that requires full concentration like doing taxes, paying bills, on line shopping. With my face washed, hair combed, fresh “house clothes” on. I don’t go for heels& makeup it at least I do put my teeth in, haha


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> I like to “clear the decks”, have neat surroundings and make sure my time is open ended before I start something that requires full concentration . Back in the day when I did do big sewing projects, like the time I was recovering the dining room chair seats for example, or anything that requires full concentration like doing taxes, paying bills, on line shopping. With my face washed, hair combed, fresh “house clothes” on. I don’t go for heels& makeup it at least I do put my teeth in, haha


It truly does make such a difference, doesn't it, Geez?

I'd venture to say for us older folks, this is the way we work.


----------



## Ferocious (Nov 25, 2020)

*I wonder what the men's advice was for using a hammer and nails? *


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

Ferocious said:


> *I wonder what the men's advice was for using a hammer and nails? *


Grab a firm hold of the elastic waistband of your ginch, and give them a good tug... pull them up nice and high!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2020)

Ferocious said:


> *I wonder what the men's advice was for using a hammer and nails? *


 shower, get your best frock on...and don't forget  to slather the brylcream  in your hair


----------



## Ferocious (Nov 25, 2020)

*Excuse me, ladies, I'll need to have a shower, comb my hair and polish my shoes......I need to knock a nail into the wall to hang a picture......  *


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 25, 2020)

I totally agree, although I sometimes  get carried away getting everything in order and then  I don't have time to sew. 
The bit about the makeup and dress was a bit much. 
My clothes are always clean but I don't think my flannel plaid pants with a worn purple sweat shirt would cut it. I do accessorize with a pair of darned hunting socks my hubby threw out. It adds a nice touch.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I totally agree, *although I sometimes  get carried away getting everything in order and then  I don't have time to sew.*
> The bit about the makeup and dress was a bit much.
> My clothes are always clean but I don't think my flannel plaid pants with a worn purple sweat shirt would cut it. I do accessorize with a pair of darned hunting socks my hubby threw out. It adds a nice touch.


Been there so many times, Ruth.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I totally agree, although I sometimes  get carried away getting everything in order and then  I don't have time to sew.
> The bit about the makeup and dress was a bit much.
> My clothes are always clean but I don't think my flannel plaid pants with a worn purple sweat shirt would cut it. I do accessorize with a pair of darned hunting socks my hubby threw out. It adds a nice touch.


Or Ruth, you go, go, go, until you're too pooped-out to do anything else.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 25, 2020)

When I sew, always when I sewed I was as comfortable as possible.  I didn't/don't dress up to do it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> When I sew, always when I sewed I was as comfortable as possible.  I didn't/don't dress up to do it.


No lipstick... makeup... hairspray... nail-polish?

Boy, are you ever dedicated! LOL!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 25, 2020)

Ok honey. I’ve got my tool bag, so just show me where the deck needs fixing.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> No lipstick... makeup... hairspray... nail-polish?
> 
> Boy, are you ever dedicated! LOL!


I never wear makeup, haven't for 30 years. My nail polish is clear to keep the fingernails from peeling. I do wear hairspray on the my bangs. Otherwise I look like a shaggy terrier, but the sewing machine does not care about that. I learned to sew on my mom's old treadle long before there was hairspray. If something just ripped, and I'm repairing it, I may be sitting there in my undies with my hair disheveled. That only matters if it's cold.


----------



## jujube (Nov 25, 2020)

There should be a warning about making sure your toddler isn't in the room with you when you sew.

I was sewing once and my daughter climbed under the sewing machine table and decided to press down on the foot pedal. The machine stitched a line all along the side of my finger.  It really hurt pulling that thread out.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 25, 2020)

jujube said:


> There should be a warning about making sure your toddler isn't in the room with you when you sew.
> 
> I was sewing once and my daughter climbed under the sewing machine table and decided to press down on the foot pedal. The machine stitched a line all along the side of my finger.  It really hurt pulling that thread out.


Ouch!!!!  Did it get infected?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I never wear makeup, haven't for 30 years. My nail polish is clear to keep the fingernails from peeling. I do wear hairspray on the my bangs. Otherwise I look like a shaggy terrier, but the sewing machine does not care about that. I learned to sew on my mom's old treadle long before there was hairspray. *If something just ripped, and I'm repairing it, I may be sitting there in my undies with my hair disheveled.* That only matters if it's cold.


ROFLMAO!

Thanks for the laugh, Phoenix!


----------



## Damaged Goods (Nov 29, 2020)

I actually have an 1885 Singer sewer that maternal grandmother (born 1892) used until at least the late 1950s.  Recall playing with it as a child in the late 1940s, pressing the foot treadle, making the wheel spin.

Late wife for some reason wanted it as some sort of artifact, so here it sits in her office.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 29, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> I actually have an 1885 Singer sewer that maternal grandmother (born 1892) used until at least the late 1950s.  Recall playing with it as a child in the late 1940s, pressing the foot treadle, making the wheel spin.
> 
> Late wife for some reason wanted it as some sort of artifact, so here it sits in her office.


I wish I could remember my moms better, because I seem to remember hers having a work light on it, and I can't remember if the light worked in conjunction with the movement of the treadle plate, or whether there was a power cord for the light, and who knows, the light very well could have been added as an after-thought.


----------

